# Adventures of an American Bully.



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I know I'm a slacker about updating. But, better late than never, right?

Kratos is doing well. We are training and learning more each day. He will be a year old (YES! A year old) on May 9th. Crazy, isn't it?

So, here's what we've been doing the past couple of months. 


Car Rides!








I realize his collar was upside down. 








Tugging for dayyyyys!








Dorky bully smiles. 








Staring at four leaf clovers. 









More below!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Flowers everywhere. 








My sister let me borrow her Canon EOS. Man, I went crazy.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Indoor lighting is t that great, so I prefer to take pictures outside but I did manage to get a few inside. 

Drool, anyone? 








Up close and personal!
























FEET!


----------



## trek (Apr 26, 2015)

Very well put together bully! I wanna smoosh his face!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you, thank you! Got a few more pictures today!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

SO handsome!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

He says: Thanks so much!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

He's soooo cute! I love bullies, I've met so many with amazing temperaments and personalities... shelters here are stuffed with them.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

God I love him!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ChelseaOliver (Nov 5, 2014)

Lovelovelovelovelove.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You rarely see bullies with such nice structure. That's just a well put together dog. And adorable!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks so much guys.  got a few more!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

(His birthday was on the 9th, so I made him a cake!)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't believe he is a year old now! I remember you bringing him home. Happy Birthday Kratos!!!! He really is a handsome dog and has grown up well.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes - happy belated b-day Kratos! I remember all his itty bitty puppy pics, too! 
His coloring turned out really cool....I thought he was going to be all blue & white. He is stunning


----------

